# Adding Eco Complete to Existing Aquarium!!!



## rocktrns (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello I have a 10 Gallon tank
1 Betta
4 Zebra Danio 
2 Neon tetra
2 Cory Catfish
2 Nerite Snails (inactive not moving but still alive)

I have 
6500K Day light bulbs 13 W 2 Bulbs

I have normal substrate now and I do have live plants but they dont do well with the normal black substrate that I have. I just ordered some eco complete and I ordered there plants http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+2146&pcatid=2146

I dont have any other place to put my fish at but I want to add the eco complete to my tank can I add eco complete while my fish are in the tank?

Please take me through the steps.


----------



## MeanGreenEyes (Sep 24, 2010)

rocktrns said:


> Hello I have a 10 Gallon tank
> 1 Betta
> 4 Zebra Danio
> 2 Neon tetra
> ...



Put your fish into a 5 gallon bucket with an air stone and a heater while you switch out substrate...I did it recently with eco complete and my fish are all alive and well. Just keep the same filter media. I had very little cloudiness when I switch out my old substrate with eco...let the filter run for a few hours and added fish back to the tank...


----------



## rocktrns (Dec 24, 2010)

ok but is it possible to do the change while the fish are in the tank? because I need the 5 gallon buket to hold the substrate and I need something else to put the old substrate so I cant do that.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Can't you buy a new bucket...?


----------



## b 30g (Dec 24, 2010)

find a small cooler run a air stone through the drain hole and caulk it up. there is no need for a heater as long as it is only a few hours the cooler keeps the temp stable. just what i use because it last forever and its how i medicate sick fish without doing the whole tank.


----------



## rocktrns (Dec 24, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Can't you buy a new bucket...?


No I cant get out today and theres a snow storm coming tomorrow and I need to know if I can add the gravel with out taking this fish out.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

rocktrns said:


> I need the 5 gallon buket to hold the substrate and I need something else to put the old substrate so I cant do that.


How about putting them in a sink? That is if it is not metallic. For Eco-complete is not just gravel or it could be done.

Got any bags around for the substrate and gravel?


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Changing with fish in tank may be possible if you use the technique I read here once before....from laurleebp maybe.

Clear a small section of the tank...then use a tube like a gravel vac tube without the top on and slide the new substrate down the tube. Do a small section at a time. Biggest challenge may be dealing with the cloud of detritus that is sure to explode out f each section of substrate as you remove it.

May not seem it, but removing everything into buckets may be less stressful for all.


----------



## rocktrns (Dec 24, 2010)

Alright I guess I will take the fish out but I will but the Betta in a cup on his own,but I'm also worried about the bacteria in the old gravel. MY filter doesn't have media either it just has filter Carbon filter pads.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

rocktrns said:


> I'm also worried about the bacteria in the old gravel. MY filter doesn't have media either it just has filter Carbon filter pads.


lauraleellbp posted that when changing substrate she vacuums up the mulm and places in on bottom of tank after removing the old substrate. Not having an extra bucket you may not be able to do this. Others put some of the old substrate in a bag and put it in the aquarium to help the cycle process. You could use a sock or end of stocking. Could you put some of the old gravel in the filter if you took the carbon pads out? Those whom use carbon pads in planted tank only use them for a short while, any ways.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

I just did this last week on my 10 gallon. and removed the plants and worked around the fish without a problem. I scooped out the old sand and dumped in the new ecocomplete.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

You can use a large cup. Fill the cup with Eco then water and lower slowly into the tank. Pour it slowly out onto the bottom.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

When I add sand I put it in a sock and then open it up when at bottom. I thought that Eco-complete is more than dirt though. Doesn't it have some liquid in the bag?


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

it does come with water in it but it's not dirt at all - it's more like lava rock. Really easy stuff to work with.


----------



## tadpole2 (Nov 7, 2010)

the liquid you are refering to is called
"buffered black liquid amazon water" it helps clear the tank water really fast when adding eco-complete.
it cleared my tank in a matter of minutes.
amazing stuff.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

rocktrns said:


> I just ordered some eco complete and I ordered there plants http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+2146&pcatid=2146
> I want to add the eco complete to my tank can I add eco complete while my fish are in the tank?


Did you do it yet?


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

I did the exact same to my 12 gallon tank. I had 2 dwarf puffers in there while changing substrate. I took out the plants and vacuumed out as much of the gunk I could under the gravel without removing too much water. And I scooped out the old gravel using a fish net. Added new ecocomplete also using a fish net.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

LICfish said:


> I took out the plants and vacuummed out the gunk. Scooped out the old gravel using a fish net. Added new eco-complete also using a fish net.


Sounds like that would create recycling since no old mulm in the tank. Did it?


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Hilde said:


> Sounds like that would create recycling since no old mulm in the tank. Did it?


Oops I forgot to mention some other details. Thanks for pointing that out. I have a marineland biowheel and I placed the old decor back in the tank for at least 2 weeks. No mini-cycle occurred.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

If the majority of the bacteria are in the gravel, then do it this way:

Turn off all equipment, and get it out of your way. 
Remove fish. You could bag them, put them in any sort of container that holds enough water. Plastic storage box, cooler/ice chest, buckets... with the cleanest water from the tank. 
Remove rocks, driftwood, plants... without disturbing the gravel. 

Scrape off the top layer of gravel, perhaps 1/2" deep. Save this, put it in a mesh bag, or use it to top off the EC. This is where the most of the nitrifying bacteria live. 

Scoop out and remove the remaining gravel. You can save the mulm if you want. I never bother. 

Install the EC, rocks, driftwood. Add just enough water to dampen the EC (Might be enough water in the bag). 
Plant, misting the plants. 
Top dress with the reserved gravel (If this is how you want to use it- see below for alternate method) 

Put a plastic bag or plate over the substrate. 
Pour in water slowly, so it seeps over the edge of the plastic. Let it take 10-15 minutes to fill the tank about 3/4 of the way. Set up equipment. 
If you are not using the high-bacteria gravel as a topper: Hang the reserved gravel in mesh bags in an area with good water flow. Several bags hung across the back of the tank might be good, or lay them on the floor where the flow from the filter is really good. One of the bags might fit into the filter. 

Add the fish, but not the water they were in. Stressed fish produce excess ammonia and stress hormone. You do not want this in the new set up. 

Finish topping off the tank, and turn on the equipment. You might leave the lights off the rest of the day to reduce the stress on the fish. If they are all in hiding, then do not feed that night. 
Next day: Feed, lights on... as normal. 
Check for ammonia. Water change if needed. 
Over the next several days continue checking for ammonia and doing water changes as needed.


----------

